# Kopschuw



## eno2

Hello,


<I've been redirected to existing threads when opening new ones (for the same word or expression)  and I've been deleted when consulting in existing threads (for the same word or expression). It's making me *nervous *(kopschuw). >

'Nervous' is a bit flat. There must be better, idiomatic words for it. I don't know...



> Kopschuw:  schichtig (oorspronkelijk van paarden die uit vrees de kop terugtrekken)•bij vergelijking iem. kopschuw maken hem ervan afschrikken tot iets over te gaan


 DVD

It has me spooked? (That's not too bad, I think, as a close translation).


----------



## Peterdg

I didn't know "kopschuw". I had to look it up.

Perhaps "reticent" or "reluctant".

EDIT: I hadn't seen your edit with the definition of "kopschuw" when I posted my reply.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> I didn't know "kopschuw". I had to look it up.


That's a real surprise to me. I find it a nice and graphic word. That exactly says what I feel.



> Perhaps "reticent" or "reluctant".


  I had  thought of reticent indeed. But then I had to add something more to the sentence.
Like: That makes me very reticent/reluctant ...[to even consult whichever way/* to post]*

How would you phrase it?



> EDIT: I hadn't seen your edit with the definition of "kopschuw" when I posted my reply.


 Yes. That's what I thought.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> But then I had to add something more.


Since I didn't know the word, I also don't have a native feeling of the shade/nuance it brings, so I would simply use: that makes me reluctant to even consult whichever way. I don't feel the need  to add "very".

In the meantime, I thought of another possibility: "hesitant".

PS. In what sense does "kopschuw" differ from "terughoudend"?


----------



## eno2

By the graphicly expressed nervousness evoked by the jittery horse simil. Kopschuw coins exactly  the real feeling of the uncertainty caused by the 'dilemma' mentioned. Damned if you do and damned if you don't.

The periphrase would also do of course.  Next time I would use  'spooked' (for the moment anyhow).


----------



## dwanawijaya

eno2, I feel 'spooked' is scarier than what you need to express in the example sentence. This is what I found in thefreedictionary: "*Spook* is a synonym of ghost or apparition, derived from the Dutch word spook."

I'm not sure if the following may work for you:
-  It's getting on my nerves --> slight variation of <It's making me nervous.>
-  I'm feeling on edge --> suggested by your description "Damned if you do and damned if you don't."  But look, it was discussed here! Feeling on edge


----------



## eno2

That makes me check 'to spook'



> *VERB*
> [WITH OBJECT]informal
> 1 Frighten; unnerve
> _‘they spooked a couple of grizzly bears’_


 So: a combination of frighten and unnerve. I'm glad with that, though it might sound a bit  scarier  than 'kopschuw'  indeed. And, you know, an extra is that 'to spook' comes from the Dutch: 'spook' (19th century)= Phantom, ghost.
It's getting on my nerves' sounds better than 'It's making me nervous'.
'I'm feeling on edge' is something I could have used also.
Or 'I'm feeling put/driven on edge' (?). Which makes me think of 'I'm feeling cornered'.

So  far we have for 'kopschuw': Spooked, reticent/reluctant to post, feeling on edge.


----------



## dwanawijaya

'I'm feeling put/driven on edge' --> this sounds good too, although I cannot find it in Google.  eno2, I hope you are not more confused , but I have yet another suggestion: <It just sets my teeth on edge.> Just like the Dutch word uses 'kop' head, this idiom uses a part of body too 'teeth'.

from thefreedictionary.com: *set (one's) teeth on edge  *
1. To greatly irritate or annoy one, especially to the point of affecting one's nerves. _Nothing sets my teeth on edge like seeing these cyclists run every red light in town! I don't know what it is about Terry, but there's something about his demeanor that just sets my teeth on edge._
2. To cause one to be upset, nervous, or uncomfortable. _Please don't tell me about your surgery, it sets my teeth on edge hearing about medical procedures._


----------



## eno2

Not bad.   But I Would like to limit the metaphor to my head.   Also: these are (all valid) expressions. I looked for one word, a valid synonym. So that goes more in the direction of cornered, spooked.    BTW: The subject matter of  <I've been redirected to existing threads when opening new ones (for the same word or expression) and I've been deleted when consulting in existing threads (for the same word or expression). It's making me nervous (kopschuw). > has been discussed (with a moderator) and has been 'solved'.    Thanks all for the contributions, I took note.


----------



## Suehil

"Makes me shy away from ....."  - that keeps the reference to a horse, too.


----------



## eno2

Ah!
"That makes me  shy away from consulting"
That seems easily the best to me.  
Thanks.


----------

